# SheriV Part III



## [SIL] (Apr 18, 2015)

she went in..


----------



## the_predator (Apr 18, 2015)

That's some real "Over the Top" shit right there! On another note, if Rocky 4's Ivan Drago really did exist...that chick would be his real wife. Imagine going into the bedroom to that shit, hearing her say: I must break you!


----------



## need2lift (Apr 18, 2015)

truly speechless....


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 18, 2015)

so the var works


----------



## SeattlesBest (Apr 18, 2015)

Some one needs to take a bat to that fuckin beast. Jesus Christ that just pissed me off.


----------



## SheriV (Apr 18, 2015)

heckler7 said:


> so the var works




I think its laced with meth tho....
I'll let ya know after I dose it some more


----------



## SeattlesBest (Apr 18, 2015)

SheriV said:


> I think its laced with meth tho....
> I'll let ya know after I dose it some more




Meth for sure


----------



## maniclion (Apr 18, 2015)

Is that a female Orc?


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 19, 2015)

Haha!


----------



## chris1282 (Apr 19, 2015)

Looking to start an oral steroid that isn't gonna destroy my body. I aint got ant experience with them. Been working out 10 years and am looking for ideas on what to do, not where to get them. I have ways...


----------



## SheriV (Apr 19, 2015)

chris1282 said:


> Looking to start an oral steroid that isn't gonna destroy my body. I aint got ant experience with them. Been working out 10 years and am looking for ideas on what to do, not where to get them. I have ways...




you apparently have no experience with message boards either....


----------



## chris1282 (Apr 19, 2015)

None...
The fuck am I doing on this???


----------



## Tesla (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 19, 2015)

chris1282 said:


> None...
> The fuck am I doing on this???



Research halo4her.
Then PM me with nudez


----------



## the_predator (Apr 19, 2015)

chris1282 said:


> None...
> The fuck am I doing on this???


Get your post count to 10 or over. Then neg a guy named Prince. When he gets negs he knows people need his help. I guess it's his code lol. Don't worry, he will explain everything.  GICH


----------



## SheriV (Apr 19, 2015)

dude needs reps before he can adequately neg..and I think he should start with heavy....


----------



## the_predator (Apr 20, 2015)

SheriV said:


> dude needs reps before he can adequately neg..and I think he should start with heavy....


Agreed


----------



## sneedham (Apr 20, 2015)

*Guess what?*

I fucked her; With ear plugs in....


----------



## charles bronson (Apr 21, 2015)

so...


wtf did i just see


----------



## the_predator (Apr 21, 2015)

charles bronson said:


> so...
> 
> 
> wtf did i just see


Meth and Halo 4 Her abuse


----------



## Watson (Apr 22, 2015)

i rubbed one out and ive still got a boner.....that shit is HOT!


----------



## buffalohead (Apr 22, 2015)

SeattlesBest said:


> Some one needs to take a bat to that fuckin beast. Jesus Christ that just pissed me off.


No shit. Good God that was irritating.


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 22, 2015)

I'll bet she's a screamer.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 22, 2015)

fuck yeah......take a 36 Easton upside her dome.


----------



## SheriV (Apr 22, 2015)

Great. .I can't sleep as it is


----------



## Tesla (Apr 22, 2015)

lol......tit pics would help me sleep!!


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 22, 2015)

did anyone else LHJO to that beside me


----------



## SheriV (Apr 23, 2015)

Tesla said:


> lol......tit pics would help me sleep!!




Oh I'm sorry..I'm on a DRSE free diet


----------

